# Who said it? game



## Nick

Great movie lines have made their way into the American lexicon,
with _"Go ahead, make my day"_ and _"Frankly, my dear,
I don't give a damn"_ being among the most well known.

Throw out your memorable movie lines and we'll try to guess
the actor/character and the movie.

Here's mine:

"We're here to defend democracy, not practice it"

Movie:
Actor/character:


----------



## James_F

Crimson Tide

Gene Hackman/ Captain Ramsey


----------



## Richard King

Very good Jim. I think you were supposed to drop in a line after getting it. I'll do one for you:

"We kinda released ourselves on our own recognizance"


----------



## jrjcd

"Now you listen to me-anything goes wrong, anything AT ALL-you're fault, my fault , Nobody's fault-it don't matter to me-I'm gonna kill you..."


----------



## Ric

> _Originally posted by Rking401 _
> *
> "We kinda released ourselves on our own recognizance" *


Movie: Raising Arizona
Actor: I believe John Goodman, but it may have been his character's brother.

Here's an easy one:

"It's 106 miles to Chicago, we've got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark and we're wearing sunglasses."


----------



## Richard King

Correct Ric. JG it was. That movie is actually full of what could be classic lines.

Blues Brothers. John Belushi. Good stuff.


----------



## invaliduser88

"Ditto."


----------



## TNGTony

RKing,

Right movie. Wrong actor. That was Elwood Blues (Dan Aykroyd). Jake Blues (John Balushi) replies, "Hit it!"

New line:

*"Hasta la vista, baby!"*

Movie and actor


----------



## JBKing

Arnold (no need to try to spell the rest!)

T2

New:

I was born a poor black child....

_I hope that is an exact quote_


----------



## Richard King

Steve Martin... I forget the name of the movie.


----------



## James_F

The Jerk

"But I was going into Toshi Station to pick up some power converters".


----------



## invaliduser88

Use the Force to get those power converters and get back to work! Star Wars

"You die. She dies. Everybody dies."


----------



## TNGTony

That animated twirp character in the John Candy narrated section of Heavy Metal! I have no idea who did his voice or the character's name!

Same one where after the kid voiced by John Candy gets sucked into another planet and his first words are..."MMMM....Big."

How about: *"That's a big twinkie."*

See ya
Tony


----------



## James_F

Ghostbusters

How about...

"I must go know Clarice, I'm having an old friend for dinner"


----------



## invaliduser88

The Silence of the Lambs

"We're not sinking! We're crashing!"


----------



## TNGTony

To James...

That's "Silence of the Lambs"...Anthony Hopkins

I'll leave the quote from the invalid user for some one else since I don't know.

By the way is that inVALid or INvalid. 

See ya
Tony


----------



## James_F

Indiana Jones, Temple of Doom.

Why must I be surrounded by frickin' idiots?


----------



## Ric

Dr. Evil I presume


"He's on his final hole. He's about 455 yards away, he's gonna hit about a 2 iron I think."


----------



## JBKing

Bill Murray - CaddyShack ?

"Top of the world, Ma!"


----------



## jrjcd

James Cagney-white heat...

no one tried to guess mine, so i'll do it again...

"Now you listen to me-ANYTHING goes wrong-your fault, my fault, nobodie's fault-it don't matter to me-i'm gonna blow your head off..."


----------



## invaliduser88

Big Jake

"I know what you're thinking. Did he fire six shots or only five? Well, to tell you the truth, in all this excitement, I've kinda lost track myself. But being as this is a .44 Magnum, the most powerful handgun in the world, and would blow your head clean off, you've got to ask yourself one question: 'Do I feel lucky?' Well, do ya punk?"


----------



## Richard King

Dirty Harry. Clint Eastwood as Harry Callahan.


----------



## Ric

For RBking

here's an old one that was redone in Blazing Saddles. If you can remember the actor and character from the original, you've got one great memory (I had to look up the guy's name!) Just the movie will work.

"Batches? We ain't got no batches! We don't need no batches! I don't have to show you any stinkin' batches."


----------



## JBKing

Treasure of Sierra Madre, I believe.

I better get this one right...I've heard my dad say that line all my life!


----------



## JBKing

Oh yeah...

Yeah, they're dead. They're all messed up.


----------



## TNGTony

Night of the Living Dead....I have no idea who the actor was. It was the Sherriff who said it.

New one:* "Anyone with priorities so far out of whack doesn't deserve such a fine automobile"*

See ya
Tony


----------



## JBKing

Dan Quayle's favorite movie: Ferris Bueller's Day Off. Ferris said it.


New:

Hey, hey, easy kids. Everybody in the car. Boat leaves in two minutes... or perhaps you don't want to see the second largest ball of twine on the face of the earth, which is only four short hours away?


----------



## Nick

_" Hey, hey, easy kids. Everybody in the car. Boat leaves in two minutes... or perhaps you don't want to see the second largest ball of twine on the face of the earth, which is only four short hours away?
"_

Vacation (one of 'em)
Chevy Chase/Clark Griswald

New: _"Come on, ALL the long-distance lines are down? .. What about the satellite? Is it snowing in space? .. Don't you have some kind of a line that you keep open for emergencies or for celebrities? .. I'm both! I'm a CELEBRITY in an EMERGENCY."_


----------



## invaliduser88

Groundhog Day

"Raise your hand if you thought that was a Russian water tentacle!"


----------



## TNGTony

My favorite line from "The Abyss" said By the "Queen ***** of the Universe" (that's what Chris Elliot's character called her anyway)

Next *Consider that a divorce!*

Or better yet... "Conzideh Dat a Div-orhs"

See ya
Tony


----------



## Ric

Ahnold! Total Recall.

"Attica! Attica! Attica!"


----------



## TNGTony

Al Pachino "Dog Day Afternoon"

An easy one so I need the Actor and the Movie

*"Joey, have you ever been to a Turkish prison?"*

See ya
Tony


----------



## n0qcu

Airplane/peter graves.

I'll let someone else pick the next line.


----------



## JBKing

Klaatu barada nikto!


----------



## jrjcd

either michael rennie or patricia neal in "the day the earth stood still"....

klaatu barada...barada....um,,,klaatu barada (hand over mouth)nekkftuu..."


----------



## Richard King

> "the day the earth stood still"....


A GREAT flick.


----------



## JBKing

OK, since jrjcd left an opening..... 



> No, I'm all man. I even fought in World War II. Of course, I was wearing women's undergarments under my uniform.


----------



## invaliduser88

Ed Wood.

"Hello boys! I'm back!"


----------



## TNGTony

The crop-duster pilot in "Independence Day"! Just before he single handedly blew up the mothership. 

New one:

*"This house is clean"*

It's a "short" tag line for this well recognized but unknown actress.

See ya
Tony


----------



## jrjcd

er...MY quote was from bruce campbell in Army of Darkness....


----------



## James_F

So where are we? :shrug:


----------



## Nick

_"...well recognized but unknown actress"_ -- another oxymoron.

New one: "Jack, would you help me out here?"


----------



## STXJim

From the romantic horror thriller......
'I'm Scared to Death; Part Deaux'...
"HEY LOOK.....Mark has on a thong!":eek2:


----------



## TNGTony

> "_...well recognized but unknown actress_" -- another oxymoron.


Yeah... You know... an actress most people recognize immediately but have NO idea what her name is. 

See ya
Tony


----------



## jrjcd

I KNOW WHO IT IS...it's ah..ah..it's ..er..it's...well-you know...it's what's her name...


----------



## cnsf

> _Originally posted by TNGTony _
> New one:
> 
> *"This house is clean"*


Poltergeist?


----------



## cnsf

"Another schnitzengruben?"


----------



## Rick_EE

Blazing Saddles. Madeline Kahn.

"What's your occupation?"
"I'm a shepherd."


----------



## Martyva

Fletch. Chevy Chase.

"This ain't Dodge City and you ain't Bill Hickock"


----------



## cnsf

Quiggly Down Under?

"I don't THINK so Osborne...."


----------



## Nick

New one, 2nd try: "Jack, would you help me out here?"

Hint: 
- Carly Simon sang the theme song


----------



## James_F

Working Girl

"When I get angry, Mr. Bigglesworth gets upset. And when Mr. Bigglesworth gets upset... people die!"


----------



## Nick

Working Girl is correct, Sir!

Sigourney Weaver's Katherine Parker said it.










Harrison Ford .... Jack Trainer, Partner with Dewey Stone 
Sigourney Weaver .... Katherine Parker, Associate Partner, Mergers & Acquisitions with Petty Marsh 
Melanie Griffith .... Tess McGill 
Alec Baldwin .... Mick Dugan 
Joan Cusack .... Cyn/Cynthia 
Philip Bosco .... Oren Trask, President Trask Industries 
Nora Dunn .... Ginny 
Oliver Platt .... Dave Lutz 
James Lally .... Turkel, 
Tess' 1st Boss Kevin Spacey .... Bob Speck 
Robert Easton (I) .... Armbrister, Metro Radio Owner 
Olympia Dukakis .... Personnel Director 
Amy Aquino .... Alice Baxter 
Jeffrey Nordling .... Tim Rourke
Elizabeth Whitcraft .... Doreen DiMucci, Mick's new girlfriend


----------



## James_F

Carly Simon gave it away... What about my quote...

"When I get angry, Mr. Bigglesworth gets upset. And when Mr. Bigglesworth gets upset... people die!"


----------



## markh

Dr. Evil must have said that.

"Don't mind him Clark, he's just got a little Mississippi Leg Hound in him"


----------



## James_F

That sound like Vacation. Must be the first one... If so... here is a tough one... "Its out there"

"Here I am in the middle of nowhere, Texas, chasing phantom tanker trucks."


----------



## invaliduser88

The X-Files: Fight the Future

"Strange things are afoot at the Circle-K."


----------



## JBKing

Actually, that was Christmas Vacation.

To add some more to that same quote..."But if he lays into you, it's best to just let him finish"

Excellent! Bill and Ted's 1st movie!

new:



> Come with uncle and hear all proper! Hear angels' trumpets and devils' trombones. You are invited!


----------



## cnsf

"I don't THINK so Osborne...." was from Back to School.

How about "Chop, chop porterhouse..."


----------



## James_F

I believe that was Caddie Shack...

"A hundred million terrorists in the world and I gotta kill one with feet smaller than my sister."


----------



## jrjcd

Bruce willis in "die hard"(someone was waeching rv last night!!!!lol)

"round up the usual suspects"


----------



## invaliduser88

Casablanca

"According to my birds, the only bad air is from you guys farting around!"


----------



## JBKing

> _Originally posted by JBKing _
> *Come with uncle and hear all proper! Hear angels' trumpets and devils' trombones. You are invited!
> *


Nobody knows this?! :shrug:

How about some help?



> What we were after now was the old surprise visit. That was a real kick and good for laughs and lashings of the old ultraviolence





> And the first thing that flashed into my gulliver was that I'd like to have her right down there on the floor with the old in-out, real savage.





> The Durango '95 purred away a real horrowshow. A nice warm vibraty feeling all through your guttiwuts





> No time for the old in-out, love, I've just come to read the meter.





> Viddy well, little brother. Viddy well.


...and evidently one of Rob Zombie's favorite flicks.


----------



## invaliduser88

A movie I haven't see in a long time

A Clockwork Orange

"According to my birds, the only bad air is from you guys farting around!"


----------



## jrjcd

i think THAT ONE'S from the board room over in littleton....lol


----------



## invaliduser88

Close, hint Devils Tower


----------



## Nick

_"According to my birds, the only bad air is from you guys farting around!"_

CE3K

New:

"Do you realize what you've just done? You've just cost me twenty-five grand... 'Polly'!"

Polly: Yeah? Blow me!


----------



## invaliduser88

How about a hint here....I'm clueless (that's not hard)!


----------



## jrjcd

well, whilst we try to figure out nick's, try this one to keep the game going...

"i'll buy that for a dollar"


----------



## Nick

Rerun:

_:"Do you realize what you've just done? You've just cost me twenty-five grand... 'Polly'!"

Polly: Yeah? Blow me!"_

Hint: dolphin


----------



## invaliduser88

Robocop

"What the matter Col. Sanders? Chicken?"


----------



## jrjcd

back to the future part 2 is my guess...

i dunno nick-day of the dolphin???swordfish???

new one:
"that's bold talk coming from a one eyed fat man..."
"fill yer hands with lead, you son of a beach(or words to that effect)"

extra points for the name of the actor who played the bad guy in this film, without looking it up...


----------



## invaliduser88

Movie: True Grit

Bad guy: Robert Duvall

"What's the matter Col. Sanders? Chicken?"

If back to the future part 2 was guess for this, wrong....


----------



## invaliduser88

I got it Nick! End of the movie Ace Ventura!


----------



## TNGTony

The Colonel Sanders line is by Rick Moranis as Dark Helmet in "Spaceballs!" That's a Mel Brooks line if I've ever heard one! 

I cede the next quote to the next lucky poster! 

See ya
Tony


----------



## invaliduser88

"It's good to be the king!"


----------



## Nick

Jim Carrey was Ace Ventura. "Polly" was a parrot mascot.

=================

Character A: "You scare easily, my painted Moor."

Character B:"This forest has eyes. I swear it!"


----------



## invaliduser88

Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves

Hey Nick I finally got Ace Ventura...must of missed my post with the answer.

Ok, back to my quote:

"It's good to be the king!"


----------



## jrjcd

history of the world part one....

"nice girl,,,somebody should ween her..."


----------



## jrjcd

ok...how bout this one...

"I've always been lucky when it comes to killing people"

same film-"deserve's got nothing to do with it"


----------



## Nick

_"Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves"_

Kevin Costner "You scare easily, my painted Moor."

Morgan Freeman:"This forest has eyes. I swear it!"


----------



## markh

> _Originally posted by jrjcd _
> *ok...how bout this one...
> 
> "I've always been lucky when it comes to killing people"
> 
> same film-"deserve's got nothing to do with it" *


That sounds like it's from Unforgiven. If it's not , it should be.


----------



## jrjcd

yep...was watching it last night and was struck by the amount of quotable lines in it

(btw-THE movie that has the most quotable lines IS casablanca)

another "unforgiven" line-

"You coward!you shot an unarmed man"
"Well, he should have armed himself, if he was going to decorate his bar with my friend"


----------



## jrjcd

here's an easy one for those without any real long term pop cultural or literary exposure:

"Due to international copyright laws, that's not REALLY Godzilla..."

(and BTW-no one has answered my more obscure reference-but i'll give you a hint-it was written by leigh brackett in the forties)
"nice girl...somebody should ween her"


----------



## jrjcd

and another(this one is real easy)...

"admiral-there be whales here!!!"


----------



## invaliduser88

Beam me up Scotty!

Star Trek IV (got my roman numerals backward!)

"Smile you son of a ..."


----------



## jrjcd

"nice girl...somebody should ween her"
Humphrey bogart in "the big sleep"
author raymond chandler by way of screenwriter leigh brackett

the other one was from the new austin powers movie...

this ties things up for me on this game...


----------



## invaliduser88

> _Originally posted by invaliduser88 _
> *
> "Smile you son of a ..." *


Hint: "He's going to ignore this particular problem until it swims up and bites him in the *ss!"


----------



## Richard King

Here's one: "Are you Bluish? You don't look Bluish"


----------



## Richard King

> "Smile you son of a ..."


Jaws (the first)?


----------



## invaliduser88

> _Originally posted by Rking401 _
> *
> Jaws (the first)? *


You are correct!


----------



## JBKing

> I've been going to this high school for seven and a half years. I'm no dummy. I know high school girls.


----------



## TNGTony

One of the funniest off-beat movies I've ever seen. You probably had to have been there. Just before My father and I saw this movie, he'd read my brother the riot act for having his car (refered to by my father as "the statue") in the driveway for two months without it having done anything other than spill oil and stain the concrete.

When David Ogden Stiers (the dad in the movie) went into his tirade about the "statue" My dad and I couldn't stop laughing! "See!" He said, "I'm not the only one who thinks this way!"

I think we missed over half the movie laughing about this one point. There were many other parallels. My brother did not find it amusing at the time. 

The movie was *Better Off Dead*.

New quote:
"People on ludes should not drive."

See ya
Tony


----------



## Nick

*PVR Alert*

*Better Off Dead* is playing on Dish:

Thu, 8/8 8:00pm 107 Comedy
Frid, 8/9 3:00pm 107 Comedy

Funny flick


----------



## JBKing

Thanks Nick! Without a doubt, great movie for anyone who hasn't seen it.

Definitely the best team up with John Cusack and director Savage Steve Holland, although the others were good too.

I want my two dollars!

Actually, I was going to use the quote "Buck up, little friend" but I wasn't really sure if that was the exact quote, and figured it wasn't enough of a clue to pick the flick.


----------



## invaliduser88

> _Originally posted by TNGTony _
> *
> New quote:
> "People on ludes should not drive."
> 
> See ya
> Tony *


Fast Times at Ridgemont High

"You came in that thing! Your braver than I thought!"


----------



## JBKing

Star Wars - Princess Leia to Han



> Dying ain't much of a living boy


----------



## HarryD

How about:

"You fat bloated idiot!"


----------



## Tomsoundman

Ren Hoik of the Ren and Stimpy cartoon.

(I know I spelled the last name wrong but I wanted to impress everyone that I know it...)

NEW: "Is that real ketchup Eddie?"


----------



## invaliduser88

I could be wrong, but: Vacation

Long but funny:

"Tell us everything! Everything!"

"Everything. OK! I'll talk! In third grade, I cheated on my history exam. In fourth grade, I stole my uncle Max's toupee and I glued it on my face when I was Moses in my Hebrew School play. In fifth grade, I knocked my sister Edie down the stairs and I blamed it on the dog...When my mom sent me to the summer camp for fat kids and then they served lunch I got nuts and I pigged out and they kicked me out...But the worst thing I ever done -- I mixed a pot of fake puke at home and then I went to this movie theater, hid the puke in my jacket, climbed up to the balcony and then, t-t-then, I made a noise like this: hua-hua-hua-huaaaaaaa -- and then I dumped it over the side, all over the people in the audience. And then, this was horrible, all the people started getting sick and throwing up all over each other. I never felt so bad in my entire life."

"I'm beginning to like this kid, Ma!"


----------



## Tomsoundman

Chunk in Goonies.


NEW: "Fat, drunk and stupid is no way to go through life, son."


----------



## Richard King

The Dean in "Aminal House". 

No one has gotten my post:
"Are you Bluish? You don't look Bluish"


----------



## invaliduser88

We all live in a "Yellow Submarine"

"It's not easy having a good time..even smiling makes my face ache"


----------



## JBKing

> _Originally posted by JBKing _
> *Dying ain't much of a living boy *


<sigh>

What about this one from earlier in the day? I thought we were supposed to answer the previous before supplying a new quote.

:shrug:


----------



## TNGTony

JB, that line was said by the inimitable Clint Eastwood as The Outlaw Josey Wales!

"It's not easy having a good time..even smiling makes my face ache"
was uttered by Frank N. Furter in The Rocky Horror Picture Show!

New one *"Nazis....I hate these guys."*

See ya
Tony


----------



## JBKing

I wanna guess Raiders of the Lost Ark.

If I'm right someone else can supply the next quote.

If I'm wrong.....someone else can supply the right answer!


----------



## invaliduser88

Right character, wrong movie. From Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade.

Back to my quote:

"It's not easy having a good time..even smiling makes my face ache"

HINT: Timewarp


----------



## Nick

_"It's not easy having a good time..even smiling makes my face ache"_

Uuh, The Outlaw Josie, er, Janet Reno in Showdown at Waco Corral.


----------



## JBKing

Rocky Horror Picture Show

new:



> Tuesday's plastic corrosion awareness meeting, in my opinion, was a big success


----------



## jrjcd

the graduate???

"tis a far far better thing i do, than i have ever done before"

(and, no-this isn't a quote from a star trek film)


----------



## JBKing

not the graduate...how about another clue:



> I'm from Mattel. Well, actually I'm from a smaller company that was purchased by Mattel in a leveraged buyout.


----------



## Richard King

> We all live in a "Yellow Submarine"


You are correct.


----------



## TNGTony

JB,

Would you be looking for _Toy Story_?

*invaliuser* look at my last post. I had your Rocky horror pix show quote there too! 

JR "tis a far far better thing i do, than i have ever done before"

Is that from A Tale of Two Cities by Dickens? There've been 156,879 movies on that book. 

Next Quote in case I'm correct....
*A man? If being a man means being with you I'd rather be queer!*

See ya
Tony


----------



## invaliduser88

> _Originally posted by TNGTony _
> *JB,
> 
> Would you be looking for Toy Story?
> 
> invaliuser look at my last post. I had your Rocky horror pix show quote there too!
> *


*

You are correct!!! :hi:




JR "tis a far far better thing i do, than i have ever done before"

Is that from A Tale of Two Cities by Dickens? There've been 156,879 movies on that book. 

Click to expand...

But, have you seen them all??? 




Next Quote in case I'm correct....
A man? If being a man means being with you I'd rather be queer!

Click to expand...

Porky's

New quote:

Survival kit contents check. In them you'll find: one .45 caliber automatic; two boxes of ammunition; four days concentrated emergency raisons; one drug issue containing: antibiotics, morphine, vitamin pills, pep pills, sleeping pills, tranquilizer pills; one miniature combination Russian phrase book and bible; one hundred dollars in rubles; one hundred dollars in gold; nine packs of chewing gum; one issue of prophylactics; three lipsticks; three pair a nylon stockings. Shoot, a fellah could have a pretty good weekend in Vegas with all that stuff.*


----------



## markh

Dr. Strangelove. Slim Pickens as a bomber pilot.

How about:

Could you direct me to Alameda, where the nuclear wessels are kept?


----------



## TNGTony

That was Walter Koenig as Chekov in Star Trek 4: The Voyage Home.

I'll abstain from the disotation on ST Trivia. 

New quote: *Those cracks on your face... Do they hurt?*

This one may be a toughy... But I'm watching the movie right now on TCM

See ya
Tony


----------



## jrjcd

not really tony-they filmed logan's run here in dallas...but who was looking at peter ustinov's cracks when you have jenny agutter to watch....woo woo


this should be a fairly easy one...

"is this the end of rico?"


----------



## markh

Sorry for the misquote, Tony. Please give the correct quote. That line was one of the best in that movie. Guy with Russian accent asking how to find nuclear powered ships, dressed strangely, nothing suspicious about that.


----------



## AkShark

"Don't you know? All of lifes questions are answered in the movies!


----------



## invaliduser88

> _Originally posted by jrjcd _
> *not really tony-they filmed logan's run here in dallas...but who was looking at peter ustinov's cracks when you have jenny agutter to watch....woo woo
> 
> this should be a fairly easy one...
> 
> "is this the end of rico?" *


"Little Caesar" maybe?

New quote:

A pity they let the old punishment die... Was a time detention found you hanging by your thumbs in the dungeons... God, I miss the screaming.


----------



## jrjcd

little caeser definitely...

i think your quote is from charlie ergen on every other chargeback friday...lol

I'm guessing, but it sounds like something from "dead poet's society"...


----------



## invaliduser88

> _Originally posted by jrjcd _
> *little caeser definitely...
> 
> i think your quote is from charlie ergen on every other chargeback friday...lol
> 
> I'm guessing, but it sounds like something from "dead poet's society"... *


I think first guess was closer.

HINT: "Who told you 'bout Fluffy?"
"Fluffy?! "
"That thing has a name?!"


----------



## JBKing

Ahh! Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone.

how about:



> You don't trust anybody!
> Reponse: I trust my barber!


----------



## invaliduser88

Spiderman

"No. No, Mother, I have not been drinking. No. No. These two men, they poured a whole bottle of bourbon into me. No, they didn't give me a chaser. "


----------



## jrjcd

north by northwest

"the bearer has done what the bearer has done"


----------



## TNGTony

Cardinal Richeleau in "The Three Musketeers" Again this is from the Dumas' book...But which movie version were you looking for? 

*You have to stop thinking Prague police and start thinking Play Station. You need to start blowing things up!*

This may be tough for those that don't frequent the movie theaters. New movie best descrived by my older brother as "007 meets Conan the Barbarian"

See ya
Tony


----------



## markh

I haven't seen it, but it sounds like it's from XXX.

Sounds like Jack wants us to watch a better class of movie than I usually watch.  So I'm going to try a quote from a movie that won 7 Academy Awards:

"I saw her boobies" :


----------



## invaliduser88

:shrug:


----------



## jrjcd

shakespear in love(hardly a classic...lol)


"this is the stuff dreams are made of"

(hint-i am NOT quoting john wayne from "big jake", tho he did say it there)


----------



## invaliduser88

The Maltese Falcon

also

Explorers

"The world is changed. I feel it in the water. I feel it in the earth. I smell it in the air. Much that once was, is lost, for none now live who remember it."


----------



## jrjcd

the road warrior???


----------



## markh

Waterworld?


----------



## invaliduser88

Both wrong!

Another quote from the same movie:

"It is a strange fate that we should suffer so much fear and doubt over so small a thing."


----------



## TNGTony

Lord of the Rings!!! The second quote gave it to me.

*"Can we dance with your dates?"*

See ya
Tony

PS... if you want to put a face to the name and bad typing...www.waycross.org


----------



## jrjcd

omg, tony-that's a RED SHIRT you're wearing!!!!!!

don't beam down to any hostle planets.....


----------



## JBKing

Funny how online people look nothing like you imagine.

Neither good or bad, Tony, just different! I pictured long hair for some reason. :shrug:

Now back to the game....


----------



## Richard King

stated in a very deep, slow voice:


> "Can we dance with your dates?"


Blues Brothers. :lol:


----------



## TNGTony

Stated in a deep voice...yes. Blues Brothers...NO! 

JR I I make sure to stay in the ship at all times!

See ya
Tony


----------



## invaliduser88

How about Animal House?


----------



## Richard King

I was going to say Animal House or BB and decided to just go with BB. Animal House has to be right. In fact I recall it quite clearly now. *ANIMAL HOUSE!!* :lol:


----------



## TNGTony

Yup...that's the one! 

Next quote since it's left open 

Easy one....

*Camelot!
Camelot!
Camelot!
It's only a model
SHHH...*


----------



## JBKing

Monty Python and the Holy Grail

Now give me a minute to think up a quote.....

ok....



> Was that the bogeyman?
> As a matter of fact... it was!


----------



## invaliduser88

Halloween

"Gentlemen, congratulations. You're everything we've come to expect from years of government training."


----------



## Richard King

A line from the Poe poem "Annabelle Lee" used in a movie as a clue to the identity of the perp.

QUOTE: And this maiden she lived with no other thought
Than to love and be loved by me.


----------



## TNGTony

"Gentlemen, congratulations. You're everything we've come to expect from years of government training"

That was Z from "MiB" 

Have no idea abut the movie the Anabelle Lee quote is from.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Richard King

Hint on Annabelle Lee: Clint Eastwood movie. That should narrow it a bit. I may have been expecting a bit much with that one.


----------



## JBKing

oh...ummm.....either the chick flick Clint did, or that Garden of something or another.... Am i close????


----------



## Richard King

Not a chick flick, but two chicks had prominent roles in the flick. One moreso than the other. Think early '70's.


----------



## TNGTony

OHHHHHHH.....

Is that "Absolute Power"? I think the words were spoken by Gene Hackman.

New quote..just in case I'm right...don't know.

*You don't fool me! Every body knows there's-a no such thing as-a sanity clause*


----------



## Richard King

Nope. It's a very good flick, but not the typical Eastwood flick. Not a shoot'em up. I remember seeing it while at the University of Minnesota when it first came out. 1971/2 I think. Now you can do a net search. :lol:


----------



## jrjcd

the eastwood film is "play misty for me" and tony's quote is from a contract negotiation between groucho and chico in "a night at the opera"... 

new quote: "it must be a girl-she can't make up her mind" 

extra non points if you identify the actor who said it and the character he played...lol


----------



## Richard King

Very good on Misty. I have no idea on your's yet.


----------



## jrjcd

hint:it came from an early sixties john wayne film...


----------



## jrjcd

ok...non western john wayne film...


----------



## Richard King

Could it be Donovan's Reef?


----------



## jrjcd

an early sixties non western john wayne film that didn't take place near water that costarred bruce cabot and greard blaine....


----------



## jrjcd

...and may or may not have had exotic animals in it...


----------



## TNGTony

Okay...
"Hatari!"

Jeez Jr, you need to give better hints! I think your next hint would have been "It sounds like the TV Series Daktari!" 

Anyway...new quote:
*The thing that's always worried me about being one of the few is the way we keep on getting fewer. *

See ya
Tony


----------



## virtualsmith

The Longest Day

new quote: "So we're all dogfaces, we're all very, very different. But, there is one thing that we all have in common: we were all stupid-enough to enlist in the army."


----------



## TNGTony

That sounds like Bill Murray from "Stripes". I'm not sure so I'll leave the quote open.

See ya
Tony


----------



## virtualsmith

Yep, that's Stripes. So you're up, Tony.


----------



## TNGTony

*What was that? You need total consentwation. Now...twy it again. This time with feewing.*

Extra points if you can name the chapter of the movie and what movie it was taken from.

See ya
Tony


----------



## jrjcd

i would say space jam???(probably wrong-just sounds like elmer fudd to me!!!)

i want to throw this one out before i forget it:

"he was some kind of man, but what can you say??"


----------



## razorbackfan

If anything happens to me, you must
say these words: 
Gort - Klaatu borada nikto.


----------



## Richard King

Michael Renney (sp) The Day the Earth Stood Still.. I think someone already used that though.
I don't have one handy so feel free to jump in.


----------



## invaliduser88

"This fog is getting thicker!"

"And Leon is getting laaaaarrrrrger!"


----------



## razorbackfan

AIRPLANE!


----------



## invaliduser88

Correct, no new one yet so:

"Does Barry Manilow know that you raid his wardrobe?"


----------



## virtualsmith

Breakfast Club

"Remember, no matter where you go, there you are."


----------



## jrjcd

Bukaroo Banzai

"NEW ONE!!!!":

"He was some kind of man, but what can you say about someone"


----------



## TNGTony

Was that from "A Touch of Evil?"

My previous quote was incomplete, though it may not have helped. Here is the full quote

*What was that? This is not a chewade. You need towtal consentwation. Now...twy it again. This time with feeeeewing.*

NOT Elmer Fudd..

Another quote from the same movie....same "chapter"
"Let's give Dr. Klahn a great big hand!....oh...ARRG!"

Once again...extra points if you can name the movie it was patterned after.

See ya
Tony


----------



## jrjcd

kentucjky fried movie


----------



## jrjcd

and , yes-mine was from touch of evil

(sorry "bout the multiple posts here-but my edit feature seems to have stopped working whilst using opera)


----------



## invaliduser88

hmmm....I guess we're ready for a new quote:

"No more yankie my wankie. The Donger need food."


----------



## virtualsmith

Sixteen Candles, right? Long Duck Dong... 

person1 - "I'm in the prime of my youth and I'll only be young once."
person2 - "Yeah, but you're gonna be stupid for the rest of your life."


----------



## JBKing

Stand by me.

New:

"Lawrence...Lawrence of Arabia....He's an English guy....He came to fight the Turkeys"


----------



## virtualsmith

The Hollywood Knights.

New:

"You're legally allowed to drink now, so we figured the best thing for you was a car"


----------



## TNGTony

Good Will Hunting! I really liked this movie!

New....
Person 1: We should evacuate.
Person 2: Evacuate who?
Person 1: The people.
Person 2: You mean New York, Pennsylvania...CANADA...those people?

See ya
Tony


----------



## invaliduser88

ummm

Armageddon...Deep Impact...Asteroid...China Syndrome...Ishtar...

Am I even in the neighborhood? :shrug:


----------



## jrjcd

i'm thinking south park, B,L, & U....


----------



## TNGTony

Person 1: We should evacuate.
Person 2: Evacuate who?
Person 1: The people.
Person 2: You mean New York, Pennsylvania...CANADA...those people?

Here's a big hint...

It was John Lithgow movie.... Late eighties I think

See ya
Tony


----------



## TNGTony

Another quote from the same movie:

"I never thought I'd say this.... I have to go get the atomic bomb out of the car now."


----------



## invaliduser88

The Manhatten Project

"Fiery the angels fell. Deep thunder rolled about their shores... burning with the fires of Orc."


----------



## TNGTony

BLADE RUNNER!!!! One of my all-time favorites!

New Quote:

"If they're mortal, they have mortal weaknesses. They'll be stopped, somehow."

See ya
Tony


----------



## invaliduser88

War of the Worlds

"We who are about to die salute you."


----------



## TNGTony

Errrr.....*EVERY* movie that was ever supposed to take place in a Roman Circus  (Tell me Timmy....do you ever watch movies about gladiators?)

Are you looking for "Gladiator" or one of the other 12,457 movies or 105,578 books to use this line? 

See ya
Tony


----------



## jrjcd

it wasn't the day after, was it???


----------



## jrjcd

err, tony-that was the mantra of all the new csrs after training at E*...lol


----------



## invaliduser88

Gladiator is the answer...


Similar quote different movie:

"We are the Judean People's Front crack suicide squad! Suicide squad, attack! "


----------



## TNGTony

Are you sure it wasn't the People's Front of Judea? You know they were rival groups in

"The Life of Brian"

new quote.....
*Sorry miss, I was giving myself an oil-job.*

See ya
Tony


----------



## JBKing

Forbidden Planet!

new:


> Inspector Clay is dead! Murdered! And someone's responsible!


----------



## TNGTony

That is just one of the fine examples of writing from litterary masterpiece "Plan 9 from Outer Space"! 

*.... Do you think they'll build another one?

There are plenty of letters left in the alphabet....*

See ya
Tony


----------



## jrjcd

star trek:generations

"now it's become our concern"


----------



## jrjcd

hint: it's probably said in any number of films, but the one i'm thinking of is a western AMC shows about every third day...lol


----------



## TNGTony

NOT "Generations"

Select again. 

Full Quote:
"So much for Enterprise E. Do you think they'll build another one?"

"There are plenty of letters left in the alphabet, Number One."

Generations crashed Enterprise D (the one from the TV series TNG)

See ya
Tony


----------



## n0qcu

Star Trek: First Contact ?


----------



## TNGTony

Yes...As they complete the self destruct sequense to get rid of the borg that had infested the ship. And by the way, Number One wasn't on Board...it was beverly crusher that asked the question. So the "number one" was my mistake.

As to JR's quote...I'm stumped. If it was a western, that would explain it. I can't stand westerns for the most part.

See ya
Tony


----------



## jrjcd

movie starred james siewart


----------



## invaliduser88

Pure guess:

How the West was Won


----------



## jrjcd

nope!!!!patrick wayne was in it also...lol


----------



## invaliduser88

Then I'll go with my second guess:

Shenandoah


----------



## invaliduser88

Oh well, the game must go on:

"I may be synthetic, but I'm not stupid. "


----------



## TNGTony

That's from "Aliens" (Alien 2). It has got to be the best monster movie sieres ever!

New quote:

Everything was fine, until d***less here cut off the power grid!
Is this true?
Yes, your honor. This man has no D***

See ya
Tony


----------



## invaliduser88

Ghostbusters

"Don't fight it son. Confess quickly! If you hold out too long you could jeopardize your credit rating."


----------



## TNGTony

One of the most bizaire movies ever made. "Brazil"! Funny, but strange!

*Whether we are based on carbon or silicon makes no fundamental difference. We should each be treated with appropriate respect. *

See ya
Tony


----------



## jrjcd

bill gates at the last MSN board meeting???


----------



## invaliduser88

2010

"I am thinking she is a virgin. Or at least she used to be."

Another quote (same movie):

"Oooooh! Her pants are blazing for you!"

and

"With excitement like this, who is needing enemas?"

and

"I am standing here beside myself."

and

"I don't know about you, but I am planning to scream and run."

More quotes from movie:

"Your mother was a snow blower!"

and

"What if it goes out and melts down a busload of nuns, how would you like to write the headline on that one?"

"Nun Soup?"

and

"Colt .45. Semi-automatic. Play-doh"

and

"NO DISASSEMBLE!"


----------



## Richard King

I don't know.

New Movie....
"Ah, we got a bigger dressing room than the puppets. That's refreshing."


----------



## invaliduser88

I can't believe no one out there remembers "Short Circuit" !


----------



## Richard King

Now that you mention it I do recall some of those lines. Ok, how about mine above?


----------

